# Ocean Isle Surf Fishing



## scwunc (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm heading to Ocean Isle for a buddy's bachelor party next month and we're planning on sneaking in as much fishing as possible. I've got a good inshore charter booked for one of the days but I was curious about surf fishing since we have a place on the beach. 

I've searched through all posts for some relevant keywords and found a few posts but most are pretty old. Anyone ever do any good on Ocean Isle? I've never spent much time that far south.

Thanks for the input,
Scott


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i'll tell you right now it aint no hatteras island. the beach is pretty flat without a whole lot of structure.

that doesnt mean you cant catch fish though. blues should be running pretty thick by then and maybe some early spanish, toss a stingsilver at em and you should have some fun. also try shrimp/fleas for sea mullet and stuff, ought to be at least a few around just past the breakers.

enjoy that bachelor party.


----------



## Rosco (Feb 15, 2005)

I've spent a fair amount of time fishing there the last two years. Zero luck from the surf. As UNCDUB13 pointed out, very flat and little structure. I've fished the only pier on the island with mediocre results. Fairly short pier. Most people out there fish with mud minnows or live shrimp for puppy drum and flounder. If you take a left off of the bridge going into Ocean Isle and head toward the end of the island, where the road ends you'll see an access road to the waterway. I've seen quite a few folks fishing there for puppy drum year round. Good luck and let me know if you have any luck.


----------



## AndyMc (Mar 2, 2006)

*Emerald Isle*

I'm heading to Emerald Isle April 8th for a week. How is the surf fishing there? I really aooreciate any comments, advice, etc.


----------



## AndyMc (Mar 2, 2006)

*Typo*

I really appreciate any comments, advice, etc.


----------



## scwunc (Nov 2, 2005)

Thanks guys, I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------

